# Rilakkuma and Kaoru



## butchsquatch (Apr 20, 2019)

They finally put the Rilakkuma show on netflix that they've been advertising for awhile and its so damn cute! The animation (stop motion??? i can't tell) is delightful along with everything else about it. Check it out if you haven't.


----------

